# Crocodile Hunter Passed Away



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 4, 2006)

I just saw the sad news that Steve Irwin a strong adovate for the environment and wildlife has passed away. He left behind his wife and two children.

News Link

Steve Irwin

[Edited on 9-4-2006 by Bladestunner316]

[Edited on 9-4-2006 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 4, 2006)

Sad....and surprising. Killed by a stingray???


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Sad....and surprising. Killed by a stingray???


 

I liked the Crocodile Hunter guy even though I thought he was crazy sometimes. I guess it's better to get killed by a stingray, then suffer like that poor guy and his girlfriend who got killed by a bear in Alaska.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 4, 2006)

I used to mess with skates in Wilmington, North Carolina. They are very interesting animals. Perhaps I probably shouldn't mess with them given that rays and skates are sometimes hard to distinguish. I am not a marine biologist, and certainly cannot distinguish all the varieties of rays and skates. Most skates in NC I have found are gray. I still find it hard to believe he got fatally stung, because generally stingrays are slow and docile, and do not generally attack or seek after people. You would about have to fall on top of them out of ignorance of what's going on in your environment to catch their barb. Yes, I imagine that is possible not just diving, but swimming in the surf of beach. But such fatalites are extremely rare. I would wonder when the last documented case of a stingray fatality even occurred.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 4, 2006)

Irwin's killer ray 'was probably startled'

Google News Feed


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well as the Klingons would say "he had a glorious death"


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Well as the Klingons would say "he had a glorious death"


 My ideal of a glorious death would be dying for the Gospel, or saving a loved one, not getting mortally wounded by an animal. I guess in some strange way it was glorious. But a stingray? I still wonder how it even happened.

I was honestly thinking about the Steve guy and how dangerous is job was in the last two weeks, because I saw that Timothy Treadwell video on television. Treadwell got mauled to death by a bear in 2003. 

Mr. Irwin and his wife just had a infant son Robert in 2003. I still cannot believe this happened.

Steve Irwin (1962-2006)

[Edited on 9-4-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 4, 2006)

Police Statement


----------



## satz (Sep 4, 2006)

Makes you think about how fragile life is.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 4, 2006)

This is sad news.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 4, 2006)

Prayer for his family in bereavement.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Sep 4, 2006)

*Sad day*

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/04092006...ile-hunter-steve-irwin-killed-stingray-s.html

Crocodile Hunter died...


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 4, 2006)

You play with snakes, eventually you'll get bit.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, I just saw this on Yahoo, too, and at first I could hardly believe it! Seems impossible!

He may not have been a Christian (although I have no idea), but he was a "good" man, as far as anyone can be called "good." 
The world will not be as good a place without him. 
He brought joy to countless people and preservation to the rest of God's creation.

May the Lord have mercy on his soul.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Sep 4, 2006)

Agreed on everything Christopher. 

Jeff, the irony is it was a stingray.


----------



## Peter (Sep 4, 2006)

This is kind of sad. found it on the discovery channel's FAQs. 



> Q: Many concerned fans, including Connie Games and Chris Baird, have heard rumors that you have been bitten by a very venomous snake and have died. Others worried that you had succumbed to a fatal crocodile bite. Are you OK?
> A: I've never been bitten by a venomous snake, and I recently heard that I'd been killed. Ha ha! I've been killed by crocodiles, venomous snakes, spiders. I've even had a beetle crawl in my ear and kill me once. Nah! I'm here to tell you: Steve Irwin lives!



[Edited on 9-4-2006 by Peter]

[Edited on 9-4-2006 by Peter]


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 4, 2006)

Can a super Mod merge this thread with this one please?


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Sep 4, 2006)

my apologies. I didn't know another thread already existed. I looked...and saw nothing. I will think twice about starting threads from now on.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Sep 4, 2006)

However, I do not have access to that other thread. I would most appreciate if I could have access to a thread that I started, which is this one.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Can a super Mod merge this thread with this one please?



Done


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 4, 2006)

Researchers are still shocked at manner of Irwin's death - Boston Herald.

This confirms what I was saying before. Stingrays are gentle and docile animals, and it is a rarity that they kill a man. I imagine the stingray was quite large that Irwin was attacked by. Even those stung are not usually pierced but merely brushed by the venomous barb. And it's easily treatable. I always had enough sense not to mess with the tails of skates or rays. Skates are not poisonous, but because I am not adept at marine biology and identifying animals with surety, I made it precautionary not to touch their tails. But you can play with such animals and they are generally friendly. They are not necessarily aggressive when touched or surrounded by humans. Granted, I've never seen any of the larger ones except in captivity.

[Edited on 9-4-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## nicnap (Sep 4, 2006)

I heard that the sting was near the heart, and he probably would have had an allergic reaction for the poison in the tail to kill. It sad. My nieces and nephews loved his show. (I admit there were a few times that I watched) 

[Edited on 9-4-2006 by nicnap]


----------



## Craig (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't think his death was from living on the edge and getting to close to dangerous animals. From the news feed, you get eyewitness description of what happened:

He was snorkeling, swam over the sting ray and was attacked. I'm sure he intended to find sting rays, I'm sure he meant to get the swim on film...but again, he wasn't even handling it. Anybody snorkeling could have died simply swimming above one of those animals.

It's very sad that he died. I loved what he did with animals and he was an amazing naturalist. I hope he died as a believer, and I hope God brings peace to his family and comforts them.


----------



## MW (Sep 4, 2006)

The fact is we never would have heard of the crocodile hunter if he hadn't lived on the edge. Modern society has a deranged taste for the dangerous and the bizarre. He prospered from it. He suffered from it. I feel for his wife and children.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> The fact is we never would have heard of the crocodile hunter if he hadn't lived on the edge. Modern society has a deranged taste for the dangerous and the bizarre. He prospered from it. He suffered from it. I feel for his wife and children.




Well said.



> I don't think his death was from living on the edge and getting to close to dangerous animals. From the news feed, you get eyewitness description of what happened:
> 
> He was snorkeling, swam over the sting ray and was attacked. I'm sure he intended to find sting rays, I'm sure he meant to get the swim on film...but again, he wasn't even handling it. Anybody snorkeling could have died simply swimming above one of those animals.


That's what is a bit ironic about his death. I think my initial reaction to his death was to assume he was messing with a dangerous animal, as he was prone to do. In this case, it was a very peculiar Providence that got him.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 4, 2006)

If he was regenerate. (If he wasn't saved, there will be no resting in peace.)

Not to sound callous, but by observation, here's a common theme with some of the postings in this topic: "You live by the sword, you die by the sword."

Either way we look at it, it's tragic all around.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Sep 5, 2006)

Jason, R.I.P. is just something you say out of human decency. Everybody knows if he wasn't a believer he isn't resting in peace.

Matthew, there is nothing wrong with "living on the edge". He enjoyed life. He died doing what he loved. Why would we cast judgment on the man on the day he died?

If anything, I think throughout his life he demonstrated the biblical truth of man having authority over the animal kingdom. All of us should be able to do the things he did. I'm just too scared. lol 

Most of all, I agree with the others. He loved God's creation and he was a real conservationist. Which is more than we can say for many Christians (I say this from experience and observation).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> The fact is we never would have heard of the crocodile hunter if he hadn't lived on the edge. Modern society has a deranged taste for the dangerous and the bizarre. He prospered from it. He suffered from it. I feel for his wife and children.



I dont think his was deranged at least he was out there tring to preserve God's creation. Men who serve in the armed forces live life on the edge and get paid for it same difference.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Sep 5, 2006)

Good point Nathan.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 5, 2006)

I didnt want to sound condescending or anything he was in the filed Im working on getting into except I will be an Animal Control Officer(LordWilling). 

In order for man to know the animals God has given us you have to say 'hi'. I dont think anyone is going to post in protest to David killing a lion or bear. 

He had such a passion for life that was unmatched by anyone I've seen. If only we and myself as Christians had such a passion that would be awsome. 

There are plenty of unsavory blokes out there I would be more worried about than Steve Irwin out grappling with crocs. 

armourbearer Im not trying to get on your case. Just dont see it his lifestyle as such a big deal compared to the other ones out there.

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## MW (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> ...



I don't think he was deranged either. It is the society that is deranged. A respected Australian author, Colin Thiele, died yesterday. He is regarded as a significant contributor to our literature. Steve is plastered all over the newspapers, but Colin barely gets a mention.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Sep 5, 2006)

That is too bad Matthew. He should be mentioned as well.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 5, 2006)

Just because Steve was mentioned over the other man does not devalue the other man's contributions to society. We should not look upon Steve negatively because of the medias response. It's not Steve's fault it played out this way nor Colin Thiele.



[Edited on 9-5-2006 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## MW (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Just because Steve was mentioned over the other man does not devalue the other man's contributions to society. We should not look upon Steve negatively because of the medias response. It's not Steve's fault it played out this way nor Colin Thiele.



Who said it was his fault? I am saying the society is to blame. Society has deranged values, and on the basis of those values exalts men like Steve over Colin. The only reason most people know about Steve and not about Colin is because of society's deranged values.

If you are going to respond to what I write, could you please respond to what I write? Thankyou and blessings!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 5, 2006)

Why dont you calm down and reread what I wrote and you will see Sir that I did not acuse you of anything. Take a breather. Please.


----------



## MW (Sep 5, 2006)

I am calm as always. If you were not reading the "fault" language into my post, I fail to see the relevance of your comment as a reply to my statements about Steve and Colin. If it was simply an irrelevant musing, you should qualify that it was not a reflection on anything I had said. Blessings!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 5, 2006)

Brother,
If it makes you feel better I'll remove the post. Why. Because it's not worth this ranting while we try to rember the life of Steve Irwin. If you want to rember the life of the respected Colin Thiele you can start a new thread. 

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## MW (Sep 5, 2006)

Leave your post intact. I am not offended. Let Steve Irwin be remembered. My comments were not a reflection upon him. It was a reflection on society which thrusts people like him into the limelight. I do not desire to have Colin remembered. It was merely a comparison to show what society's values really are. Blessings!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes society has a way of valuing some over others. But we can discuss at another time. Let's at least in this thread remember the man who was affectionatley known as The Crodile Hunter!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, Nathan, is right. If you don't have anything nice to say about someone who passes away in the prime of their life, then don't say anything at all.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Craig (Sep 6, 2006)

THIS seems to be a fair article...it appears Steve may not have even been interacting with the stingray. He may have simply been floating near it and with the presence of the cameraman...it felt threatened...I wondered if that may be the case. Each time he interacts with animals, he's face to face and in a position where he can control as much as he can. 

Seems that what vacationers do so often can be deadly.

[Edited on 9-7-2006 by Craig]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 7, 2006)

I've heard the same. It's such a rare thing that happened to him with this animal. 

Blade


----------

